# Who likes Harsens?



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

well..harsens has gotten steadily worse for ducks over the years, not saying its anyones fault, in general the ducks seem to just fly by anymore. maybe someone new can try something different that they never thought of...who knows!! harsens is what it is anymore, either the ducks stop or they dont. no amount of corn will change that, nor will a single person


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

perchy87 said:


> well..harsens has gotten steadily worse for ducks over the years, not saying its anyones fault, in general the ducks seem to just fly by anymore. maybe someone new can try something different that they never thought of...who knows!! harsens is what it is anymore, either the ducks stop or they dont. no amount of corn will change that, nor will a single person


thats kinda a general and misguided statement. just 3-4 years ago harsens set the record for kills in a season didn't they? like 13k or 14k birds? if not it was damn close.

mother nature is more responsible for a season (low water, bad growing season) than anything.... I think there is a few on here that can dig data on harvest and prove you wrong.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I know the numbers of ducks using the managed area were steady if not increasing during my tenure of MDHA. They did have a record year 3-4 years ago of over 10,000 birds harvested. Weather had to do with a lot of that. Deer some years can put a wooping on the crops which affects how many ducks stay on the island. 

Ken


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> maybe someone new can try something different that they never thought of...who knows!!


Hmmm....you mean like letting the birds work the decoys and shooting when they are in range, instead of popping away at them when they are 70+ yards away?


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Hmmm....you mean like letting the birds work the decoys and shooting when they are in range, instead of popping away at them when they are 70+ yards away?


that would be an odd concept for that island...i will say i watched some guys on the island in the morning yesterday fold 60 yard birds =/ mostly one shot birds


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> thats kinda a general and misguided statement. just 3-4 years ago harsens set the record for kills in a season didn't they? like 13k or 14k birds? if not it was damn close.
> 
> mother nature is more responsible for a season (low water, bad growing season) than anything.... I think there is a few on here that can dig data on harvest and prove you wrong.


ya one year clearly makes up for 7...and would birds flying past have something to do with the weather????? read the entire post b4 u start bashing..

Edit: i forgot..i posted something so it just entitles it to get bashed by "pros"


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

perchy87 said:


> ya one year clearly makes up for 7...and would birds flying past have something to do with the weather????? read the entire post b4 u start bashing..
> 
> Edit: i forgot..i posted something so it just entitles it to get bashed by "pros"


perchy, dig up the numbers...sorry your statement was just wrong. last 10 years there have been strong on kill numbers.

now if you want to debate satisfaction of hunt due to skybusters and crappy hunters...thats nother story.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

These are harvest totals. 04 and 05 the island froze out early. I remember the discussion at CWAC.

1999 14500 (record high)
2000 10310
2001 13100
2002 9800
2003 10106
2004 7085
2005 8385
2006 14102
2007 10304
2008 8775 (froze at Thanksgiving)
2009 8748 (3 weeks of summer like weather)
2010 Allready over 5000


Ken


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> perchy, dig up the numbers...sorry your statement was just wrong. last 10 years there have been strong on kill numbers.
> 
> now if you want to debate satisfaction of hunt due to skybusters and crappy hunters...thats nother story.


He's probably basing his satisfaction level on one hunt. Sounds like he is one of the skybusters anyway (40+ yard passing shot and ended with an unrecoverable crip).....

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=353554&

Perchy is the same guy who was advocating trespassing on bank owned property in the deer hunting forum "because everyone else would". Some people just can't be edumacated.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm not a huge fan of harsens but...to put up them kind of kill numbers and get as many hunters out in the field as they do every year is actually a pretty amazing accomplishment. careful what you wish for perchy...complain and criticize the operation does nothing for it. If you want to help them fix issues, get involved...because if you didn't have harsens, your options would be limited....you won't have a draw to draw last at.


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

If anyone is interested in getting involved at Harsens, I can forward HIWA folk's contact info.

We have to protect it for what it is: a friggin duck/goose/deer/pheasant (yes, I have whacked them there) gold mine 1 hour from metro detroit.

You don't have to worry about me in the draw though. But I do pitch in on occaison, mostly to pick up garbage, what I do best.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Ken Martin said:


> ...Oh yeah.... January 1st for Ernie.
> 
> Ken


May not do any good to talk with Becky about any of this...she announced today as well...January 1st.

As you can all see by the mass exodus of seasoned, committed staff, state employment ain't what it used to be. The good ones who qualify are getting while the getting is good :sad:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> May not do any good to talk with Becky about any of this...she announced today as well...January 1st.
> 
> As you can all see by the mass exodus of seasoned, committed staff, state employment ain't what it used to be. The good ones who qualify are getting while the getting is good :sad:


becky leaving too? bah


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ieatantlers said:


> He's probably basing his satisfaction level on one hunt. Sounds like he is one of the skybusters anyway (40+ yard passing shot and ended with an unrecoverable crip).....
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=353554&
> 
> Perchy is the same guy who was advocating trespassing on bank owned property in the deer hunting forum "because everyone else would". Some people just can't be edumacated.


troll more please...and that 40 yard shot is the only shot i had other than the teal...40 is pushin it for me. u ever get tired of hearing yourself say stupid shyt over and over? brown nose some more please.

god people like you make me wish id see you in the real world some where, instead of just hearing you troll through your keyboard. Id put money that you wouldnt have nearly as much to say


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

how long untill people are in the parking lot again passing out flyers at the draw??


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> becky leaving too? bah


yep, just got the word from Brian a bit ago. We all better hold onto our butt cheeks, cause there's a new sheriff in town (i.e. Governor), and we're in for tough sledding sportsmen and women.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> yep, just got the word from Brian a bit ago. We all better hold onto our butt cheeks, cause there's a new sheriff in town (i.e. Governor), and we're in for tough sledding sportsmen and women.


oh yea...none of what I have heard is good news for sportsmen. Snyder will fix it all and everyone will be happy...can't wait.....andy


----------



## hankrt (Nov 7, 2007)

Personally, I love Harsens, you just have to take the good with the bad. You try and educate those that don't know and hope for the best. I believe John and Ernie both did an outstanding job given the resources they had to work with. Good luck to both of them, and I hope to see them in the field some day.


----------



## Old Dad (Oct 25, 2002)

The current governor has left a giant ***** sandwich and we'll all have to take a bite. Thankfully, Harsens will be fine.


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i'm not a huge fan of harsens but...to put up them kind of kill numbers and get as many hunters out in the field as they do every year is actually a pretty amazing accomplishment. careful what you wish for perchy...complain and criticize the operation does nothing for it. If you want to help them fix issues, get involved...because if you didn't have harsens, your options would be limited....you won't have a draw to draw last at.


how exactly does one get involved? for as much as im there i mine as well help out as well, at least if i was there and seeing more of the behind the scenes action it all might make more sense. I still cant figure out why all of these years the birds still like the same areas, and still abandon others


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Perchy:
Next time you are at the draw, introduce yourself to Tom Chappelle.
He is the person selling T Shirts for HIWA. He will gladly accept any and all volunteers. And it doesn't matter how deep you want to commit.

As I said, I pick up trash, but to me that's enough.

Thanks for taking an interest.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

excellent suggestion Waxy.

There's also St.Clair Flats Watefowlers. If i'm not mistaken, I believe they right some pretty big checks for the GMU on Harsens and for work done down at the St.Johns marsh area. (they throw a nice banquet too!)


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

Thanks Russ for the plug on the St. Clair Flats Waterfowler's Inc.

We are a committed team of individuals that want to support this region as not only a fantastic waterfowl area, but also a "KEY" location in the migration of waterfowl on there way south to their winter grounds. Without the "REFUGE" which is intended to create this destination in the long migration, the ducks would bi-pass the largest fresh water delta in North America (the St. Clair Flats) for an eastern or western location. The management at Harsen's primary objective is to preserve the conditions of this resource. The secondary objective is so all you fellas (and hopefully some gals) can go out and harvest a few ducks in the meantime. Nothing is a guarantee, but you will never shoot anything if you don't try....

In regards to the SCFWI- I am the Secretary of this organization and EVERY year we have invested our personal time into "ONE" banquet that raises these dollars that support the goals of the HI-DNR. The following is an excerpt from our 2010 Patron attendee letter:

_The proceeds from our successful 2009 banquet have allowed the St. Clair Flats Waterfowlers committee to continue our efforts to improve habitat and increase hunting prospects. We have committed over $42,000, raised at our annual banquet, to a variety of important projects. Tractor repairs and equipment rental to cut and cultivate farmed areas used over $3000.00. Culvert replacement along the dike areas of the marshes required in excess of $2000.00. Almost $20,000.00 was spent on seed and fertilizer at Harsens Island and the St. Johns Marsh in our efforts to maintain a high quality source of food for local and migrating waterfowl. An additional $18,000.00 was used in the ongoing phragmites control project which includes a four (4) year Federal Grant commitment of $10,000 per year. _

In 2011, our goals will be even greater and the support of individuals like all of you that utilize this resource can only increase our passion for our goals...

The SCFWI is always looking for energetic people to support, however, if you do not have the time to commit to the several meetings that we have- please simply come to our banquet to help us achieve the goals of the HI-DNR to maintain and improve the St. Clair Flats Region.....

Oh, and also- back to the original intention of this thread. John and Ernie are both committee members of our organization and exceptional members of the conservation and waterfowl communities. They should both be commended for their investments over the years working with the DNR! Congratulations to both John & Ernie!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i'm not taking personal shots so don't take it that way, i mean it in only the most constructive way.

what i do know is we take a lot of criticism here at the flats every year from individual hunters that just aren't educated in the behind the scenes in what is involved each year to even keep these places open...let alone in prime condition to hunt. When i hear someone critique something like this its like nails on the chalk board with me...why you ask? because I was once guilty of it myself. I got involved because I didn't like some things. I learned the process. I gave my input and hope it garnered support. If you have good ideas, someone will listen. If its bad (and i've had bad ones) people will let you know. 

I'm not excited about the retirements on the horizon, we are losing some very good staff that have took a lot of heat over the years because of their superiors....but they did what was best for us hunters (for the most part)....now put untested green behind the ears staff in as replacement and it could be an uphill battle from a hunting standpoint. scary.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> what i do know is we take a lot of criticism here at the flats every year from individual hunters that just aren't educated in the behind the scenes in what is involved each year to even keep these places open...let alone in prime condition to hunt.


Kid;
I think a lot of it has to do with the younger crop of hunters coming in and their attitudes towards life in general: instant gratification; "I payed money for my duck stamps, so where are my ducks", Watching too many hunting videos that show piles of birds at the end, so I should be doing the same, ect, ect. They don't realize that places like SCF, Shiawassee, Fish point, ect are set up to help the DUCKS first and the hunters second. I see the same thing with the deer hunters....used to be about comradere, getting into the outdoors, harvesting some venison and antlers were gravy.....now all the talk is about QDM and having huge G2s (whatever the hell that is) on a 12 point buck, and anything smaller affects your manhood.

Now, to pick on the older generation. Some of the folks out there who have hunted it for years seem to think that they are entitled to special treatment. One old guy got all pissed at me because I had a clipboard (with my area maps on it) and it had a calculator on it....he accused me (very angrily) about using my "computer to fix the draw and get a better spot!!" I thought he was joking at first, and then when he balled up his fist like he was going to take a shot at me, I walked away. HOW CAN YOU BEAT THE GUY PICKING BALLS OUT OF A BUCKET WITH A CALCULATOR????? Whining about fixed draws, leaving if you don't get picked in the first 5 numbers, bitching about the poor corn crop, DNR, new hunters, low water, ect, .....did you come to whine or come to duck hunt? Get a spot, put your decoys out, and shut up!
Used to think that getting into the cornfields was the most important thing.....over the last couple of years I've found that hunting the marsh is less stressful, even if there are fewer ducks there.....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Kid;
> I think a lot of it has to do with the younger crop of hunters coming in and their attitudes towards life in general: instant gratification; "I payed money for my duck stamps, so where are my ducks", Watching too many hunting videos that show piles of birds at the end, so I should be doing the same, ect, ect. They don't realize that places like SCF, Shiawassee, Fish point, ect are set up to help the DUCKS first and the hunters second. I see the same thing with the deer hunters....used to be about comradere, getting into the outdoors, harvesting some venison and antlers were gravy.....now all the talk is about QDM and having huge G2s (whatever the hell that is) on a 12 point buck, and anything smaller affects your manhood.
> 
> Now, to pick on the older generation. Some of the folks out there who have hunted it for years seem to think that they are entitled to special treatment. One old guy got all pissed at me because I had a clipboard (with my area maps on it) and it had a calculator on it....he accused me (very angrily) about using my "computer to fix the draw and get a better spot!!" I thought he was joking at first, and then when he balled up his fist like he was going to take a shot at me, I walked away. HOW CAN YOU BEAT THE GUY PICKING BALLS OUT OF A BUCKET WITH A CALCULATOR????? Whining about fixed draws, leaving if you don't get picked in the first 5 numbers, bitching about the poor corn crop, DNR, new hunters, low water, ect, .....did you come to whine or come to duck hunt? Get a spot, put your decoys out, and shut up!
> Used to think that getting into the cornfields was the most important thing.....over the last couple of years I've found that hunting the marsh is less stressful, even if there are fewer ducks there.....


very well said. i too love to take a marsh alone when the corn is full of parties. i only need 6 ducks to come in (if i'm shooting good) and they usually decoy better since theres no other competition.

its amazing to stand in back of the crowd at the draws and listen to random people talk between themselves and tell their buddy how it should be done...hear it every draw. Sometimes i'm amazed at how far off some people can be in there criticism...


----------



## perchy87 (Mar 10, 2010)

Mr. 16, that guy was really saying you rigged the draw pulling the balls??? common thats just lookin for somethin to whine about lol. computer sheets on the other hand =)


----------

